# betta nest?...



## CopenGrizz01 (Sep 5, 2011)

well i woke up this morning looked in the tank and theres a bunch of bubbles at the top but we only have one crowntail betta so i dont even think its possible but the betta has been setting under pretty much the whole time and sometimes swims away for a few but its mostly under the bubbles. heres a pic i know its really crappy pic but here it is...


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

That is indeed a bubblenest.A male will usually build one regardless of whether theres a female nearby or even if he is in poor health.Its just a sign of a mature male betta.


----------



## CopenGrizz01 (Sep 5, 2011)

okay how long will he continue to do this?


----------

